# Bald Spot??



## N2Mischief

Did your vet do a skin scraping? It looks a lot like ring worm (which is NOT a worm!) 

Does it seem to itch? 

Vaccines sometimes cause a bald spot, but that is not a place where a vaccine would be administered. 

I would take him back to the vet, or maybe another vet for a second opinion.

An animal dermatologist would be the best.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mischief is right - I would not rest until I found a vet who could diagnose and treat that! And a dermatologist would be the best route if there is not too long a wait for an appointment - around here new people can wait a couple of months and if they know you and you beg that it is urgent, maybe they will squeeze you in in a week or two!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

I can only offer some links with information on skin issues in dogs. Maybe they will help somehow. Is Pierre fussing with the spot? It surprises me the vet wasn't more proactive in trying to determine whether the cause was bacterial, fungal or what and offer a remedy. That wouldn't sit well with me. I too think it's time to see the vet again, or get a second opinion, since the problem area is growing. I hope you can get Pierre healed up soon!:clover:
Integumentary System: Merck Veterinary Manual
Skin Problems in Dogs Slideshow: Mange, Allergic Dermatitis, Impetigo, Ringworm, More


----------



## outwest

You should take him to another vet, preferrably a dermatologist. It is possible he was injured as a tiny puppy and it left a scar that won't grow hair. The scar would grow as he got bigger so look like it was growing. The breeder should have mentioned it, though. It could be ringworm, but doesn't quite look like that, but it could be. If not treated it can spread and you can get it, too. It could be alopecia, a genetic condition where the hair falls out. If he has alopecia, more hair might start falling out, so it probably isn't that especially in that odd place. 

Take him to another vet.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

That does look like a scar to me, but I would want answers and would be opting for a different vet. Good luck!


----------



## Chagall's mom

outwest said:


> The scar would grow as he got bigger so look like it was growing.


I wondered about that too! And whether the breeder might have been aware of an injury?



outwest said:


> Take him to another vet.


I think we have a chant going! Fresh eyes on it sounds wise to me.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

My boy had a bald spot like that when he was about 10 months old. Our regular vet did multiple skin scraping and they were all negative. We went to another vet and tests came back negative. Then we went to a dermatologist and a holistic vet. Both thought it was a flea bite allergy. The dermatologist prescribed Comfortis (once every 20 days for 3 times) and some ointment. I didn't feel comfortable with the overdosage of Comfortis. The holistic vet prescribed some herbs. It took longer but a week later, Nickel stopped chewing on that spot and 3 months later, the hair came back.


----------



## Lea

It doesn't look red. Is it warm to touch? Is there any discharge? Is the spot a lump? If it is a lump, soft or hard? (It's my nurse voice coming out! Lol)
Is your pup bothered by it? 

If none of the above, it likely isn't an infection. BUT as others have said it might be a ringworm, or a scar. Not likely a spot of alopecia. 

Is that the only area affected? 
I know I'm not helping but I will keep thinking. 

I do agree either get a second opinion( it will cost $) but it will be worth it. Also maybe a biopsy is needed for a true diagnosis. Good luck friend!


----------



## liljaker

WanderingPuppy said:


> I got my poodle four months ago and he had this bald spot. When taking him in to the vet to get a check up the vet didn't seem worried but also didn't know why he had it.
> 
> It is located on his right shoulder blade. Pictures below.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with bald spots and what one can do about it.
> 
> I also think it's getting bigger so any idea what's causing it?
> 
> Thank you for the help!


Is this a pup, adult? You did not say the age. If it is a pup, for sure that is not normal. Maybe if an adult, it could be from vaccinations, etc.? Anyway, I would find another vet.


----------



## WanderingPuppy

*Additional Info!*

He is a rescue poodle, we think he's around a year old. But the rescue didn't mention it and honestly I didn't notice it when I first got him. I'm sending an email to them right now.

It's just as warm as the rest of him and is the same colour as the rest of his skin. 

There are no lumps, bumps and no discharge. It's smooth to the touch.

He isn't bothered by it.

It is the only area affected.

He cannot reach it with his mouth so I know he's not chewing it.

I will be taking him to the vet for a skin scraping.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*WanderingPuppy*: Thank you for rescuing him and giving him a forever home!! Thanks too for replying. Please do let us hear how he makes out at the vet.


----------



## liljaker

WanderingPuppy: Thanks for the information on Pierre. I asked, because my neighbor just rescued a 1 to 2 year old poodle mix from PAWS 3 weeks ago. She named him Senti, and Senti had a very similar looking bump (same size, too) on his back leg when she adopted him. The rescue group took a biopsy and said they would pay for any surgeries, if needed. As it turned out, there's nothing there -- apparently the pup was picked up as a stray and immediately was neutered, got vaccinations (rabies included), was shaved, etc., and it appears that with time, the hair is growing back and the vet thinks it could have been a reaction to the vaccinations and they are going to watch it.

Hopefully, this will be the case with you. Thanks for rescuing this little boy.


----------



## WanderingPuppy

That's funny my boy, Pierre, was also picked up as a stray, was immediately neutered and was shaved down due to extreme matting while under anaesthesia, then got all his shots. I was hoping it had just gotten larger because he's grown taller and will eventually go away. 

Either way I will update when I get the results back from the tests!


----------



## Lunamama

WanderingPuppy said:


> I got my poodle four months ago and he had this bald spot. When taking him in to the vet to get a check up the vet didn't seem worried but also didn't know why he had it.
> 
> It is located on his right shoulder blade. Pictures below.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with bald spots and what one can do about it.
> 
> I also think it's getting bigger so any idea what's causing it?
> 
> Thank you for the help!


Did u ever figure this out? My 3 1/2 yr old poodle/bichon suddenly developed this ( almost same spot). X 1 month.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Lunamama said:


> Did u ever figure this out? My 3 1/2 yr old poodle/bichon suddenly developed this ( almost same spot). X 1 month.


Hi and Welcome!

The member you're reaching out to hasn't been active in over 7 years, so a response is unlikely.

If you'd consider heading over to the Health forum to post your concern (photos could help) someone currently active might have some thoughts for you.


----------

